# Why do British people seem to hate their middle class?



## RA-5C Vigilante (Mar 29, 2020)

This is something I've been wondering for a bit and felt this would be as good as any place to ask my brothers from the island of Mutton.

I've noticed in a lot of British political videos, and comment sections especially, that a lot of groups hold the middle class in contempt, often calling them rich, privileged wankers and worse. This is completely foreign to me as an American, where we idolize being middle class to a fault.

Is there a cultural divide, or am I watching videos that are inherently made and watched by people who are biased against them?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 29, 2020)

They're molepeople.


----------



## That Ho Over Here (Mar 29, 2020)

As a britfag I can honestly say I hate everyone.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Mar 29, 2020)

The middle class has to be destroyed everywhere. They are the ladder between lowerclass and upperclass and if you destroy it, the children of the upperclass are ensured to have a better position in the world in the future.

Countries that are farther ahead in this propaganda like the UK will have more people echo-ing this propaganda.

And yes, the english have a long tradition of huge cultural divide between upper and lowerclass.


----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (Mar 29, 2020)

Trump's Chosen said:


> The middle class has to be destroyed everywhere. They are the ladder between lowerclass and upperclass and if you destroy it, the children of the upperclass are ensured to have a better position in the world in the future.
> 
> Countries that are farther ahead in this propaganda like the UK will have more people echo-ing this propaganda.
> 
> And yes, the english have a long tradition of huge cultural divide between upper and lowerclass.


The thing is i've seen a lot of lowerclass people hate the middleclass. I understand the landed nobility hating them, but why do the poor not like them either?


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Mar 29, 2020)

RA-5C Vigilante said:


> The thing is i've seen a lot of lowerclass people hate the middleclass. I understand the landed nobility hating them, but why do the poor not like them either?



Lowerclass always think that middleclass are tossers, though not always quite to that degree.  Landed nobility as you call it, capitalizes on it by making sure there is sufficient propaganda/leaders to focus lowerclass on the middleclass, so that they'll pull them back down, instead of uniting against the upperclass. Falling for the divide and conquer basicly.


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Mar 29, 2020)

The middle class are a bunch of well-off braying wankers who ruin everything they touch. The working class are feral scum who ruin every area they move into and the upper class are a bunch of six-toed pony fucking pod people.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Mar 29, 2020)

RA-5C Vigilante said:


> The thing is i've seen a lot of lowerclass people hate the middleclass. I understand the landed nobility hating them, but why do the poor not like them either?


Jealousy and learned dependancy. The middle class are rayciss wypipo and uncle toms, but celebrity/rich niggaz still "act black" when theyr're putting the mask on for their social inferiors so they're "real" and "relatable". Back to the lower classes, they don't have to better themselves or anything when they're on section 8 and they go out and swipe dat EBT

EDIT: I realize the topic was about britbongs but I lack experience with the pedoph isles


----------



## GamesNosh (Mar 29, 2020)

Because they're globalist champaign socialists who hate their own nation. Underclass/Working class and Upper class tend to be quite proud of their country and get on in this regard.

In the lowerclasses it manifests as football culture, lad culture, and disdain for foreigners. (eg CAM ON 'INGERLUND! don't like em 'simple as) in the upper classes, it's the idyllic British view of the rolling green hills, a man in tweed smoking a pipe and a nostalgia for the days of colonialism when we were top dog.

The Middle classes are cultureless self-hating perennial losers


----------



## jje100010001 (Mar 29, 2020)

Trump's Chosen said:


> And yes, the english have a long tradition of huge cultural divide between upper and lowerclass.


Hasn't the British elite always hated their own native lower classes?

I mean, British cuisine is hardly as horrifying as some make it to be. Rough-hewn in comparison to France, perhaps, but not inedible (especially compared to some other countries on its latitude).


----------



## Sable (Mar 29, 2020)

It's not the middle class, it's that the middle class are inevitably the spearhead of the woke PC bollocks that infests everywhere. The working class doesn't care for that nonsense, and the upperclass are already self-confident enough not to buy into it.

It's nothing to do with wealth itself; wealth doesn't really change your class - it's more about upbringing and education Bob the plumber can be making more than some university graduate, but it wouldn't change his class.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Mar 29, 2020)

Being middle class is alright tbh.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Mar 29, 2020)

RA-5C Vigilante said:


> The thing is i've seen a lot of lowerclass people hate the middleclass. I understand the landed nobility hating them, but why do the poor not like them either?


underclass hates middle class because envy, and because they remind them of their own shortcomings and failures.
ruling class hates middle class because they don't like commoners getting uppity.


----------



## Biffo (Mar 29, 2020)

In the UK, honestly don't see it, higher class and middle class are for sure hated here however


----------



## Icasaracht (Mar 29, 2020)

The upper middle class (whom make it roughly into the top 20% of the UK's population) are disdained by many for the simple fact that they (more than top 1%) are those that are keeping things as they are. They 'check their privilege', but would never relinquish it. They secure the good education and future for their children (the truth is it’s a zero-sum game; there are only so many good jobs, spots in elite colleges and tony area codes to go around) at the expense of the remaining 80%. And with the increasing segmentation of the UK's society among class lines, this upper middle class is the more visible subject of derision, rather than a very small-numbered ultra-rich. The fact that they're snobbish pricks that excuse away their status with meritocracy (when push comes to shove) only adds fuel to the fire. *TL;DR* the upper middle class in the UK are viewed as hypocritical cunts that "support" yet belittle those beneath them to feel good about themselves.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Mar 29, 2020)

The Majority of British people who hate the middle/upper class are council house dwelling degenerates who live on pastry, vandalism and Football. Thankfully those people aren't capable of achieving anything and that's why they will always be the lower class.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm not British but the "middle class" people I've run into have more of a tendency to be "fake boujie" and wrap up a lot of their income in rented luxuries like cars and nice neighborhoods. They also seem to be overly concerned with other people's business, so if the British equivalent is anything like that then I absolutely understand why they're hated.


----------



## Racist Trash (Mar 29, 2020)

With the passage of time we have seen a split in both the middle class and working class, You have the lower "working" class (unemployed council house etc), The working class, the lower middle class, the upper middle class and Lodsa money class.

The stereotypical Middle class is from the Upper Middle class the working class has shrank quite a bit merging with the lower middle class and the "working" class the reason for this is the increase in house ownership in previous generations and general spreading of spending power downwards and the fact a lot of Working class manual Labour jobs just don't exist anymore.

Anyway the Middle class that is the stereotype is the smug prick driving around in a fast car and sending their children off to private schools while lecturing the lower and working class on how Brexit is racist etc.

A lot of culture around the middle class all being wanker yobs stems from the 70s and 80s where the big manual labour industries were in their death-throws it kind of just persists to this day because people grew up with it especially in da Norf.


----------



## BeboRefugee (Mar 30, 2020)

STALKER said:


> The Majority of British people who hate the middle/upper class are council house dwelling degenerates who live on pastry, vandalism and Football. Thankfully those people aren't capable of achieving anything and that's why they will always be the lower class.


Every day I wake up and thank God that, if I had to be raised in the UK, at least it was in an area where there were still Grammar schools.

There's no way my parents could have provided a meaningful education for us otherwise


----------



## martin123 (Mar 30, 2020)

Every class has a lot of reasons to hate them.  Middle class seems to have the highest rate of dunning-krugers.


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 31, 2020)

martin123 said:


> Every class has a lot of reasons to hate them.  Middle class seems to have the highest rate of dunning-krugers.


Are you getting laid by a state-sponsored agency to post here?


----------



## Overly Serious (Apr 1, 2020)

jje100010001 said:


> Hasn't the British elite always hated their own native lower classes?



I feel this is a good jumping on point. As a somewhat former working class person now happily Middle Class but surrounded by Middle Class people who keep pretending they're working class, I want to offer my perspective. But to address the above, no - the British Establishment is _tremendously_ proud of their Working Class. They just don't like them as individuals. However, the British capacity to not riot like the French or not value free time and happiness like the Spanish, is something the British elites are deeply supportive of.

Well, the above is true 'cept for the "don't like them individually". I wrote it that way for humour. In fact I'd say the Upper Classes (with usual allowances for individual twats) like the working class well enough - because unlike the Middle Class, the Upper Class feel pretty secure about their own role in society and therefore how they relate to "tradesmen", etc. Likewise a working class person typically has a fairly good understanding of the realities of life and doesn't need to dress it up much.

There are two categories that we shouldn't confuse with Working Class and Upper Class, though. NEETs, the perpetually unemployed, etc. That's not "Working Class" and they're disliked by pretty much everyone including (perhaps especially) by actual Working Class people. And on the other side there are the rich who are not Upper Class - Lottery winners, Big Brother celebrities, etc. Both of these should be taken out of the discussion really because it's not about their class but their individual characteristics.

No, the ones who really hate the Middle Class are the Middle Class. I don't know if I'm "proper" working class but I've carried heavy things for money often enough that it works for me. I've just never really slotted myself in to a social category when I was younger. However, I have done okay (so far) and mainly through hard work and taking a few risks. I now live in a *very* Middle Class area and am surrounded by a mix of quite clearly different types. I guess I'd probably divide them into three. There are those I'd consider "like myself", they don't have a particularly Middle Class background but are economically doing well and haven't turned into tossers. They'd probably still consider themselves working class which brings us into the whole trades vs. profession thing which is rooted in the British psyche. A self-employed plumber or electrician might be making more than Joe Programmer but the former would be considered Working Class more so than our stereotypical computer wrangler. But moving on the second type would be the people from a Middle Class background and are living their Middle Class keeping-up-with-the-jones's life. These are the ones who seem to rush to disavow their Middle Classness. Or if it can't be suitably denied, they virtue signal all the time about their solidarity with working class people, championing of socialism / globalism / contempt for Tommy Robinson and love of Islam (of which their actual exposure consists of some poor girl from Pakistani background who finds herself carried around parties as a trophy).

It's at this point I've just realised the irony of replying to this thread, calling myself Middle Class, and then mocking Middle Class people for hating themselves. But it kind of works - I don't hate myself and it's alternately alarming and hilarious when I'm out at a meal with a group of people and they're all trying to out- virtue signal each other with how progressive they are. "Oh, I have a trans friend", are the *exact* words one lass said to me on a date once. No real context, just wedged into the conversation. And a separate lass I went out with also made a point of emphasizing a trans person she was friends with (though turned out she'd just met him in a bar one time on further questioning). One of these lasses had a habit of apologizing for her privilege rather a lot and making comments about "how lucky we were". She got a rather sharp (possibly too sharp) remark that I didn't think I was lucky but I'd worked pretty hard to get where I was). It genuinely surprised her because the environment she existed in was one of permanently making amends for one's privilege. I told her - and got a positive reaction this time - that I had no "Middle Class guilt" about what I had in life and that if she wanted to have rich parents, I wasn't going to judge her for it. She actually changed around me after that, but only around me. Once in the Middle Class, Left-ish society around here again (not going to PL with a location), virtue signalling was once again _de rigeur_.

It's not all the Middle Class. I mean its determined by both a social background and an economic position. I've certainly fulfilled the latter as have a lot of other people. And there are a lot of working class people who have done better than I but are still working class. You can run a building firm and you'll still be working class because you used to do it yourself and you spend all day hanging out other builders. You can be an office monkey or a two-bit Buzzfeed journalist and you'll still be Middle Class. But the socially Middle Class, especially those who aren't securely economically Middle Class, tend to have the big issues with being Middle Class and are also the ones that Working Class people will most likely hold in contempt. The real fun ones are the Antifa types with Middle Class or Upper Class parents who want to call me privileged but can't because they know damn well I've worked harder than they have in their lives.

It can be really complicated to define Working Class, Middle Class, Upper Class - but that's because people try to do it by strict criteria when it's more like factions you belong to and the values you hold. This example might be a bit random but I recall a lot of Middle Class (such as I consider them) people to be very angry at the idea of Grammar Schools coming back (selective rather than mandatory pupil acceptance for the non-Brits and younger Brits) because they considered it "elitist". But some of us know that our own dads got where they did to some extent because they were capable and studied and could get a place at a grammar school on merit).

There's also the whole North / South divide in the UK with the industrial and agricultural North being historically "working class" because, again, its not about exact criteria but about belonging.  Hence all those comic stereotypes you'll see in British comedies about Northern Nouveau Riche characters with money but no 'class.'

Thing to remember is they're all stereotypes to an extent. I'm Northern, worked my way up from manual labour jobs but am also very well spoken (you can tell because I wrote "than I" instead of "than me") due to my upbringing and my interests. Ironically, the least Middle Class thing about me these days is my comfortableness in calling myself Middle Class.

Why are the Middle Class so in denial or so disliked by others? Because they're insecure, imo. Most of them are clinging on to what they've got because they know they couldn't cut it in the Working Class and half of them are living beyond their means. You'll notice there's been a bit of a thing going around about whether degrees are really worth it this past year. That's not a working class thing - most of which have known that perfectly well all along. It's a collective and exploratory out-gassing of the Middle Classes voicing their inability to afford to send 2.4 kids to University anymore. It's a cautious call over the fence to the Jones's next door saying "look, lets just both agree this isn't worth it and then we don't have to bankrupt each other over it". When the Middle Class feels comfortable with their spawn _not_ going to University, British Academia is going to get a bit of a shock. (But it will survive - we will always need experts available to tell us what we want to hear).

Middle Class hate is fueled by idiots like those Extinction Rebellion protestors who climbed on a commuter train in East London and delayed it. In interview, one of them said they deliberately chose the morning at that time rather than the evening because they wanted to spare people going into work rather than coming home to their loved ones. This told all the angry commuters - many of whom were builders and similar actual workers - all they needed to know. Which was that the idiots doing this had never heard of docked pay, of "three strikes you're out" or, for that matter, actually taking pride in your work. There are just too many examples. And whilst the older Upper Class tend to have settled into their station in life (for better or worse), their spawn can also be just as bad in this regard. Listen to the accent on this girl:





Your browser is not able to display this video.





I'm sure she's a lovely person generally, but the politics here are so stereotypical. I think it's things like this that fuel such contempt for the Middle Class in Britain. Now I can't wait to read everyone else's explanations because it's one of those things that has many answers. Sperg mode off.












> I mean, British cuisine is hardly as horrifying as some make it to be. Rough-hewn in comparison to France, perhaps, but not inedible (especially compared to some other countries on its latitude).



British food is honestly some of the best in the world. A lot of it is based on the idea that you need a proper bit of fuelling for working all day in the fields or down the pit which is why Britain does pies better than anyone. There was a near complete collapse in culinary expertise in Britain after WWII. Ration books are why you got things like custard gaining popularity. And in the Seventies to Eighties, everyone was working and had no time to cook; or wasn't working and had no money to. Plus that's when we got hit with ready meals and supermarkets. But today a lot of people are rediscovering traditional British cooking and now food is pretty darn good, there. Particular in comparison to Americans who do meat very well but everything else terribly.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Apr 1, 2020)

Overly Serious said:


> British food is honestly some of the best in the world. A lot of it is based on the idea that you need a proper bit of fuelling for working all day in the fields or down the pit which is why Britain does pies better than anyone. There was a near complete collapse in culinary expertise in Britain after WWII. Ration books are why you got things like custard gaining popularity. And in the Seventies to Eighties, everyone was working and had no time to cook; or wasn't working and had no money to. Plus that's when we got hit with ready meals and supermarkets. But today a lot of people are rediscovering traditional British cooking and now food is pretty darn good, there. Particular in comparison to Americans who do meat very well but everything else terribly.




Personally I've always found American food a little too sweet and fatty (except their chocolate which just tastes terrible). There tendacy to talk shit about British food seems a little odd with that in mind, especially considering theres a lot of overlap

Back on subject, the middle classes are pretty universally resented for how deeply spinless they all are, I know that's why I have such a low opinion of them.  They pretty much surrendered English national idenity to ultra nationalists without a fight and ignored the decimation of the working class through the 80's.
As a side note the working class is bassically obliterated both culturally and politically. So there's that.


----------



## Prince of Crows (Apr 1, 2020)

I grew up on an estate & my parents were "underclass" (permanently unemployed & on benefits). We had grammar schools in my area so in the final year of primary school we did an exam called the 11+ to see if we were smart enough to go to one. I did well & was eligible but I was encouraged not to by literally everyone I knew because I'd be with the "rich kids" there & would basically be a traitor. I was stupid enough to believe all that & went to a regular school where I was in & out of trouble for the first few years. Eventually I woke up to all the bullshit, knuckled down & now I live comfortably in another country.

In my experience there are a few reasons people dislike the middle class. One is because there are ignorant people that are envious like the ones I grew up with but there is also the fact that a lot of middle class people are very detached from reality. They're the kind of people that will tell working class people who lives cities like Birmingham that there is no disadvantages to mass-migration & the Islamization of their traditional communities. They have a black friend they met in uni so they'll tell you that black drug dealers from London selling drugs to neighbouring counties isn't a real thing & "diverse" areas in London like Brixton are as safe as anywhere else. They're the type who you see at the extinction rebellion protests, with shitty dreadlocks & too many piercings obstructing people trying to get to work.

Bit of a ramble but I suppose my point is that there are both valid & invalid criticisms of the middle class by the working class.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 2, 2020)

Britain's middle class is basically the moral majority but on both sides of the political spectrum. 

Porn licensing proposal? That wasn't the right or the left - it was both.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 5, 2020)

Because most of them are hypocritical, egotistical cunts. So many of them are champagne socialists that cry about how much they "care about the workers", while supporting the outsourcing all of said worker's jobs to China, and the flooding of the country with massive amounts of migrants so they can continue to suppress the wages of the working classes so they have to pay less for their frivolities. They champion diversity and talk about how great it is for the country while living in an expensive rural area that's 99% white. They cry about how the working classes need to stop driving as much and polluting with our industry, so they can import goods from across the world for cheap. (Despite the fact that the 15 largest cargo ships combined produce more greenhouse gases and other pollutants per year than every single car in the world)

Granted, both the middle and upper classes are responsible for this shit, but at least the upper classes reap the major economic and social benefits of this - the middle classes only piddle along behind them because the woke shitrags that were written by their fellow middle-class individuals told them to do so, or else they're whatever the current buzzword is for people that disagree with them,

To top it all off, these people then have the fucking cheek to tell the working classes that "they're only in the situation they are because they're uneducated or lazy", despite the fact that most of them are only middle class because they were born into the middle classes, and got some highly-paid, low-effort white collar job thanks to nepotism.


----------



## Toucan (Apr 21, 2020)

The upper class hate them because they want to subvert their position.
The working class despise them because they have turned their backs on them.

Plus the middle class in england are composed almost exclusively of balding slug creatures with gravy for blood and teeth the colour of dandelions.


----------



## soy_king (Apr 21, 2020)

Can any Britbong explain to me what your middle class is supposed to be? From my understanding of your popular culture, it seems to include anyone who doesn't have a regional working class accent like a Geordie, Scouser, or West Country person, but at the same time doesn't have a noble title. I get this impression because Humphrey Appleby as a character is described as middle class despite being very privileged and in a position of power (see _The Middle Class Ripoff_), yet at the same time, Sargon of Applebees has also been called middle class, and he'd be considered lower middle class over here in Burgerland.


----------



## Hoplixe (Apr 22, 2020)

soy_king said:


> Can any Britbong explain to me what your middle class is supposed to be? From my understanding of your popular culture, it seems to include anyone who doesn't have a regional working class accent like a Geordie, Scouser, or West Country person, but at the same time doesn't have a noble title. I get this impression because Humphrey Appleby as a character is described as middle class despite being very privileged and in a position of power (see _The Middle Class Ripoff_), yet at the same time, Sargon of Applebees has also been called middle class, and he'd be considered lower middle class over here in Burgerland.



Fuck, I'll probably be way off point with my answer, but here it goes.
The Middle Class serve as bureaucrats, be they private sector clerks, university lecturers all the way to the Government Mandarins (Well, a fair few of them).
They arose and made their presence known during the Second British Empire, with the Industrial Revolution in full swing, there was a need for a shit ton of pencil pushers, especially abroad to administrate the far-flung colonies such as India.

Now, they could have used nobility, and indeed there was a fair amount of them working in the Imperial Beuracracy, but there wasn't enough of them, even when it became possible to purchase your titles, so you had what was in truth, a bunch of over-educated yobs and half-illiterate sons of merchants, who now rubbed shoulders with nobility and foreign royalty, and were earning a lot of money while doing so.
From here, these people gained aspirations for a higher social station, so they started talking differently, dressing differently (I think this is where suits really got popularised?) and treating everyone else differently.

The Empire is dead, but you still got people who are working these highly paid (for their level of commitment) private and public service sector/administrative positions who still carry the ego of old.
Oh, they like to pretend it's because they just 'care' about the working class, about the state of the country, about the NHS, about the poor migrants and brown people, but it's just another excuse to distance themselves from their often equally as wealthy lower-class kin.

Oh, but they don't want to be identified as upper class, even if they earn more money than them, because their jealous, they are 'intellectuals', men and women who 'earned' their place in society, not like those filthy pseudo-nobility who were born with a silver spoon in their mouths!
_Why, yes, my parents did send me to a nice boarding school in Scotland, and yes, I did attend Oxbridge, what is your point?_

It's tiresome to be near Middle-Class Londoners though, everything becomes an opportunity to grandstand, petty point-scoring that niggles into every fucking topic.
If I have to hear one more time about how open their family were to immigration during the 80's, I'm going to slap a motherfucker.
It's not just that they have to act superior to everyone, it's that they want you to acknowledge it.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Apr 22, 2020)

Pissmaster said:


> Are you getting laid by a state-sponsored agency to post here?


Never know. I would say that the pretentious middle class has the most people named Martin, however. What a poof name.


----------



## Slap47 (Apr 22, 2020)

soy_king said:


> Can any Britbong explain to me what your middle class is supposed to be? From my understanding of your popular culture, it seems to include anyone who doesn't have a regional working class accent like a Geordie, Scouser, or West Country person, but at the same time doesn't have a noble title. I get this impression because Humphrey Appleby as a character is described as middle class despite being very privileged and in a position of power (see _The Middle Class Ripoff_), yet at the same time, Sargon of Applebees has also been called middle class, and he'd be considered lower middle class over here in Burgerland.



Americans seem obsessed with defining the middle class by income. That isn't how it works. It's an identity and a way of living in both countries. 

70k a year? A million a year? Do you live in a freshly built suburb? Got a home owners association? Have camping trips? You're likely considered middle class in America. Lawyer? Garbage man? Oil worker?  All that matters is the lifestyle and comfort. 

The UK middle class is more stratified. They have respected professions that earn the title regardless of income. It can be lawyering, commerce or government. Manual labor in general is just "lower class" because they have stronger class identities.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Apr 22, 2020)

Working class- probably earning less than 40k a year, likely lives in council (state funded) housing and may need benefits to help or completely pay for necessities. Might be able to afford one holiday in Europe a year or outside of Europe if they save their money well enough or get a cheap deal. Depending on where you live, housing ain't cheap in the UK. Buying a house is near on impossible if you're working class, you're renting for sure. Your job is low paying and you just about make rent/bills every month, you'll be lucky if you get enough spare cash for a holiday. University is expensive and doesn't even guarantee you a good job at the end of it, so many people feel kinda trapped in a life of working minimum wage in a shit area or working their asses off as a nurse for relatively low pay and still feeling shafted by the government.

Middle Class- has a mortgage, safe and well paying job. Doesn't have to worry about not making enough to pay for bills or anything, just lives very comfortable. Can afford holidays outside of Europe regularly for multiple weeks at a time no problems. Probably making well over 50k a year.

Then there's the upper middle class who have even more money, probably own some horses too. Can send their children to private school (grammar schools are still a thing just not as widespread) and afford private healthcare so they don't have to wait for NHS surgeries. They're probably doctors or lawyers, jobs earning a comfortable 80k+ a year. At the very top of this kinda class you have people like politicians.

I would say, as a Brit raised pretty working class, people hate the upper middle class more than just general middle class and it's mainly just due to an air of superiority many have around them. A lot of people will for example resent those who have private health care, as it basically just let's people jump the queue when it comes to seeing consultants or even getting surgery. NHS waiting lists for some areas mean you could be waiting 6 months or longer for a non-urgent operation, so I'm sure you can imagine the frustration someone could get from seeing someone with more money just waltz into a private hospital and get the same problem fixed in a couple of weeks. 

Some people who start earning a lot more money have this tendency to not understand "how the other half lives" as we say. Basically they've never known what it's like to be poor because their families have been well earning, so they've never experienced it. They've had an easy life and will continue to have an easy life, as will their children most likely. 

Many working class people hate the Tory (conservative) party government for this reason. A very large majority of them have been to some of the best private schools in the country, studied at the top universities because they have the connections to be accepted over working hard in school to be accepted and now have a very nice paying job that keeps getting nicer because they vote to give themselves payrises quite regularly, whilst simultaneously voting against giving low payed health care workers etc any kind of increased wage. These are the same people now during Corona times that are telling everyone to go and clap for the health service once a week to show their support for all the hard working health workers fighting the pandemic, after years of cutting funding and, in many people's opinion, completely fucking over the workers. 

Upper middle class people are stereotypically more likely to support the Tory party because the policies (again stereotypically) support those with more money. The rich get richer etc etc. Idk how true that is personally, but there's definitely some truth there. Hard to tell when the same party has been in power since 2010, you can't really know what the other side would have done to the country no matter what the supporters of the opposing parties claim. Working class people feel like they're being shafted constantly basically, especially in the northern parts of the country as the south is a lot more full of rich twats. It's more people who have not had to work hard for their money that get the hate- people who have always had it easy so didn't struggle through living off of pot noodles in university and self funded study to get where they are as a doctor for example. Many doctors have worked extremely hard to get their jobs and know what it's like to be poor af if they've come from the bottom- those who have moved through the social ladder like that aren't usually hated like the others. It's the people who's parents payed for everything and never let their kids know hardship that get hated.

Personally, I know working class people who are shit people and upper middle class people who's are also absolute twats. I hate everyone equally


----------



## Fareal (Apr 22, 2020)

...oh, look, this is the easiest explanation.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Apr 22, 2020)

Its old world vs. New world social organization. In Europe your class is based on lineage first, cultured appearance and language second, and then the means to pay for the prior two third. You could be a very successful tradesman in England that owns a bunch of construction equipment and have 50 employees, but you will still be lower class. You got the money but you dont got the right accent, education, or parentage. This is a hangover from feudal times and the fact that old countries inevitably have old and inherited money. Even post revolutionary european countries like France and Italy still have this mentality.

In the New World, Mexico, Canada and the United States, but also latin America to a large extent, people came here often with just the shirt on their back. Even people with "means" had to engage in productive enterprises to be successful. Which meant the New World Aristocracy developed a very different view of what constituted the natural order of things. Instead of Breeding, Culture, Money, it was inverted. In the Americas its Money, Culture, Breeding. So that tradesman with the 50 employees would be considered upper class in America and the other wealthy people in the community will actively bring him into the fold, give him the country club invite and eventually have him marry one of their daughters so she can live in the manner to which she is accustomed. Something almost unheard of in Europe. This is by no means a hard rule in every circumstance mind you. Exceptions about everywhere and people are petty social creatures but it is the general thrust of things.

As an interesting aside this inversion of mentality was probably a very large contributing factor to the Revolutionary War between Britain and the 13 colonies. The American Aristocracy chafed massively under the almost casual disrespect heaped on them by the British Aristocacy.


----------



## Rafal Gan Ganowicz (Apr 22, 2020)

Chicken Picnic said:


> Working class- probably earning less than 40k a year, likely lives in council (state funded) housing and may need benefits to help or completely pay for necessities. Might be able to afford one holiday in Europe a year or outside of Europe if they save their money well enough or get a cheap deal. Depending on where you live, housing ain't cheap in the UK. Buying a house is near on impossible if you're working class, you're renting for sure. Your job is low paying and you just about make rent/bills every month, you'll be lucky if you get enough spare cash for a holiday. University is expensive and doesn't even guarantee you a good job at the end of it, so many people feel kinda trapped in a life of working minimum wage in a shit area or working their asses off as a nurse for relatively low pay and still feeling shafted by the government.
> 
> Middle Class- has a mortgage, safe and well paying job. Doesn't have to worry about not making enough to pay for bills or anything, just lives very comfortable. Can afford holidays outside of Europe regularly for multiple weeks at a time no problems. Probably making well over 50k a year.
> 
> ...


So are you saying that the majority of working class people support the extremist commie Liebour Party? Highly doubt that


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Apr 22, 2020)

Rafal Gan Ganowicz said:


> So are you saying that the majority of working class people support the extremist commie Liebour Party? Highly doubt that


Where did i say that lmao
I said many, not the majority, dislike the tory party. On the other hand, a lot of working class people voted for the tories because they thought they would help them and give them a better quality of life. Brexit party did pretty good with the working class too. The old labour party (pre blaire) was more popular with actual working class people iirc.


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 22, 2020)

If anything, I'd say we hate the middle class who say, 'Well we've made it chaps, PULL UP THE LADDERS!' more than the Middle Class as a whole.

When fucking nobility knows social climbing is actually a good thing for economies, you must be a complete tosser to stop it because you don't want some hardworking tradesman with a regional accent sending his kids (who have had a work ethic threatened in to them) to the same school as little Tarquin.

Best examples of these types were in Corbyn's shadow cabinet.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Apr 22, 2020)

I think a big reason there appears to be more class-based animosity in the UK is because of how densely populated the country is compared to most other countries, and how this close proximity tends to force people from very different backgrounds to come into contact with one another in a way that they might not have to otherwise.

England alone has a higher population than every US state by far, and even just the capital city of London has more people than about 40 of the 50 states. What this means is that while the US has "hoods" and housing projects for it's poor, and gated, suburban communities for it's upper middle class; in the UK, people tend to live side-by-side, and as such, grow up with a much more acute appreciation of what it means to be a member of the class they belong to.

Obviously, this is sometimes going to lead to feelings of resentment.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 22, 2020)

From how it looks to me:
Lower class hates the middle class for being whiny bitches.
Middle class hates the middle class for being competition.
Upper class hates the middle class for trying to fit in with them.


----------



## Fareal (Apr 22, 2020)

We’ll try another way to explain class based resentment in the UK.

You need to watch three films by Mike Leigh: Life Is Sweet, Naked, and Secrets and Lies.

If that doesn’t work, we’ll recommend some Ken Loach. But honestly, you’ll enjoy the Leigh’s more.


----------



## Oglooger (Apr 22, 2020)

Is Wallace from Wallace and Grommet middle class?


----------



## Fareal (Apr 22, 2020)

Oglooger said:


> Is Wallace from Wallace and Grommet middle class?



Lower middle.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Apr 22, 2020)

Because hating minorities is illegal there.


----------



## tasty humane burger (Apr 26, 2020)

My take, as a working class(ish) British person. Sorry this is gonna be rambly as I'm writing this on my phone!

I think in the USA and other Western Cultures the word 'middle class' is used to describe the working class as well as the middle class. Anytime I watch anything from the US, they commonly refer to the middle class as the people who work hard but who's income is stretched thin. That's not really done here unless people really are middle class - e.g they own property and have disposable income. So that comes into play, it's not ultra poor folk hating on normal people. It's mostly normalish folk enving and being annoyed at people quite similar to them but with bags more money - usually because the money has been passed down through generations. 

The underclass and working class are lumped together here. The junky benefit cheats and stereotypical scheme families are in with the hard working families, single parent households, the graduate/apprentice on a shit wage, the young couple working low level jobs trying to start a family. The issue is the the latter list of people are also considered benefit scroungers even though often their income is shit yet they don't qualify for any benefits to top up their income. Or they've only claimed benefits during a short time of being out of work. Or they're on benefits due to a *genuine* disability. The idea that all working class people are scummy also divides the classes, when many aren't. They just don't have a lot of money and probably came from a family of the same who can't support them.

There is also an idea, that I kind of agree with and kind of don't, that gentrification hikes up prices in places drives the working  class out and the middle class in. Make of that what you will but it definitely makes people pissed.

I'm a bit of a lefty so this take is probably quite unpopular, but the middle class have a lot more opportunities than the working class. The gap between all social classes in the UK constantly widens. Even if a working class person is from a *good* family (I.e not dole scroungers or junkies) their level of opportunity is probably going to be lower than a middle class person - they don't have disposable income so they're unlikely to have all the same technology, they probably go on less holidays, their chance to network is lower, if they live in a poor area their school might be worse and thus its harder for them to go to university, if they are at uni they get a better loan but again this needs paid back but they also probably need to work through their studies again missing the opportunity to network, etc. Even when a working class person gets a good career, they will probably still have debt and other outgoings that a middle class person doesn't due to the last generation (and possibly generation before) being so well off.

I lived a similar experience and thankfully managed to get into a really good uni but 85% of my course is middle or upper class and it pisses me off that I can't go to half the events they go to or join the same clubs/societies or do unpaid internships to further my career opportunities because my family don't give me money and I need to work alongside my studies. Friends of mine who went to private school did their exams over longer periods of time but don't record it that way - and they had their mock exams unregulated so everyone got As and Bs. So it does annoy me the grades I got in one year, whilst working every single weekend, and having other personal responsibilities on top of them (that I won't PL about) were easily obtained by little posh kids in two who had loads of help from their teachers.

There is also a trend in politics, of middle class, mostly privately educated people saying they speak for the working class. It's so prevalent in the Labour Party hard left. They speak about class politics and all these issues that, to be honest, don't speak to the working class. The Labour Party is also full of nepotism more than the Conservatives are. It feels like its not the party of the working class when middle class people run it like a cliquey extended family business of people who cosplay being working class.

There is also middle class British stereotypes that people find annoying.


----------



## Jack Haywood (Jul 31, 2020)

https://www.ilivehere.co.uk/ilfracombe-devon-gluten-intolerant-middle-class-nightmare.html
		




> It’s about time we stopped knocking the working class and poor ch4vs. The biggest problem I believe Ilfracombe has, is its whole generation of 16-24 year olds raised by middle class parents.
> 
> They fill Ilfracombe’s restaurants and cafés, announcing every self diagnosed intolerance. Gluten intolerance or lactose, if it’s trendy to have… They have it. They post on all forms of social media about their wonderful life with photos of them basically naked, or selfies by the ocean or parents backyard. Then tweet about how they suffer from anxiety and depression the next.
> 
> ...


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 31, 2020)

Jack Haywood said:


> https://www.ilivehere.co.uk/ilfracombe-devon-gluten-intolerant-middle-class-nightmare.html





> Thank you London girls, we owe you our gratitude.


Lol, no.
London girls are the  scourge of the Earth.


----------



## v.vassallo@freedom (Jul 5, 2022)

Twitter Hate Mob said:


> The middle class are a bunch of well-off braying wankers who ruin everything they touch. The working class are feral scum who ruin every area they move into and the upper class are a bunch of six-toed pony fucking pod people.


Who are you ?! this is a breath of fresh air to me, thank you, you have just made my day!!!!!


----------



## v.vassallo@freedom (Jul 5, 2022)

Jack Haywood said:


> https://www.ilivehere.co.uk/ilfracombe-devon-gluten-intolerant-middle-class-nightmare.html


YES, YES, YES, I've just sat in a meeting being spoken to like a complete cunt by a kid that has got me the sack from a job because I told her to get over herself lol!!!!!


----------



## v.vassallo@freedom (Jul 5, 2022)

OK, OK, OK. My turn!!!

I have tried my fucking hardest to please the cunts. (This swearing is amazing lol.) 

They live in a world wrapped up in fakeness where they think their Nissan Qashqai, is represented as a Range Rover and the hubby driving around in the borrowed, economy-level Jag, nothing owned or paid for because they have no MONEY. 

I have to say are arrogant, destroying what is left of British Society, they think they know it all when they are so fucking asleep. 

The son is upstairs on the latest games console living in a virtual existence, where he can beat up and rape women and get a free gold box out of it, whilst dressed up as a warlord. 

The trophy daughter sends nudes and gets paid for it via the fame me website and slashes her wrists destroying her entire life before it's begun. 

The wife banging the PT.

The old man banging the 24-year-old secretary (just to prove he still has it)

Then when the parents turn 45 and it's his turn to cash in his bonds and shares from a company he has brown-nosed in forever and through shit loads of people under the bus, to get where he is. Comes home to the old girl gone, the daughter in the hospital with mental health and having to go to hospital school, the son following whoever can pay for his addiction.

Their school has failed them, his career is finished and the mother/ wife chooses to live off men as that is what you are "supposed" to do!!! 

The kids need hard work, labour and a real awakening, the parents need to come down a few pegs and get a fucking grip, whilst sipping PROSECCO (what's that about?) he sips on Italian beer thinking he owns the world!


I represent the hard-working labour class!! 
Us, who strive every day to survive and do our absolute best, are the part of British society that has been forgotten. Whether you learned on the job as you finished robbing a house one day and someone gave you a chance to earn a truthful living or whether it be, you were so badly abused as a young girl someone stepped into your life and showed you that this doesn't have to be the way. 

Fuck the matrix and masculine, left-wing existence that is forgetting us and pushing our amazingly creative kids not to be musicians, artists, singer-songwriters, and performers but labelling them with very so-called mental health diagnoses (that is also made up bullshit) , for we have worked so hard to create the lives we have made from nothing. 

Our kids know what it is about respect, love, kindness, grace and compassion. They no some weeks what it is to be told NO or the electricity being cut off because some middle-class bastard refuses to pay for some landscape work, because he can't really afford it! 

For you reading this overcoming or have had to overcome, alcohol addiction, drug abuse, cleansing our souls from the demons, rising up and now fighting against these pricks in my next level of life I'm up for it!!!

BE YOU AND BE FREE MY DARLING. 
MOSTLY FUCK ERM!!!


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 5, 2022)

Apologise for triple posting summerfag.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 5, 2022)

Rich folk are faggots


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 5, 2022)

v.vassallo@freedom said:


> OK, OK, OK. My turn!!!
> 
> I have tried my fucking hardest to please the cunts. (This swearing is amazing lol.)
> 
> ...


Mein Nigger. Use the edit post function and compile your posts. Please.


----------



## whogoesthere (Jul 6, 2022)

CiaphasCain said:


> The Majority of British people who hate the middle/upper class are council house dwelling degenerates who live on pastry, vandalism and Football. Thankfully those people aren't capable of achieving anything and that's why they will always be the lower class.


I present, a middle class husk. Unable to feel anything, many people in the world would disregard its humanity.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Jul 6, 2022)

whogoesthere said:


> I present, a middle class husk. Unable to feel anything, many people in the world would disregard its humanity.


Cope and seethe fat chippy man.


----------



## whogoesthere (Jul 6, 2022)

CiaphasCain said:


> Cope and seethe fat chippy man.


He muttered, to himself, whilst chipp yman gives his wife a solid pukka pie, which he can clean up when she gets back from chippy mans crisis housing. Simple as.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 6, 2022)

All classes of British society are equally retarded, imo. The "working"-class, the middle-class and the upper-class. They can all suck my stinky farts


----------



## Hyro (Jul 10, 2022)

Their detachment from reality causes them to constantly support absolutely awful political positions. They push for more migration acceptance because they live in predominantly white suburbs with maybe a single wealthy indian family and this makes them think that immigration is great and we need more of it while the working class areas get turned into horrific multicultural hell holes filled with arrogant pakis and arabs that treat the locals like shit.

They also push for soft crime and punishment stuff because they think that all the criminals are actually just misunderstood poor people, and of course rarely experience crime themselves, so keep propping up the culture of being soft of crime, which again the working class areas end up suffering because of. They can't even defend themselves against criminals because the middle class thinks bashing a burglar is nasty and you should just let them rob you of your lifes savings because from their perspective material things don't matter since they have plenty of money so to them losing some possessions isn't a big deal, not realising it's a very different experience when you're on min wage.

It's a class with a massive political influence but their cushy lifestyle causes them to constantly naively support some of the worst political positions for this country.

They're also from what I've noticed the most Americanised class, constantly bringing irrelevant American crap like BLM here (despite blacks making up only about 2% of the population) and recently rambling about abortions. They seem to believe they live in America.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jul 10, 2022)

i used to read a ton of brittish comic books and the authors never seem to get over Margaret Thatcher.  Before american TDS the brittish had their own  Thatcher derangement syndrome.


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 11, 2022)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> i used to read a ton of brittish comic books and the authors never seem to get over Margaret Thatcher.  Before american TDS the brittish had their own  Thatcher derangement syndrome.


At least the Thatcher Derangement Syndrome based art was usually legit good.


----------



## whogoesthere (Jul 11, 2022)

Hyro said:


> Their detachment from reality causes them to constantly support absolutely awful political positions. They push for more migration acceptance because they live in predominantly white suburbs with maybe a single wealthy indian family and this makes them think that immigration is great and we need more of it while the working class areas get turned into horrific multicultural hell holes filled with arrogant pakis and arabs that treat the locals like shit.
> 
> They also push for soft crime and punishment stuff because they think that all the criminals are actually just misunderstood poor people, and of course rarely experience crime themselves, so keep propping up the culture of being soft of crime, which again the working class areas end up suffering because of. They can't even defend themselves against criminals because the middle class thinks bashing a burglar is nasty and you should just let them rob you of your lifes savings because from their perspective material things don't matter since they have plenty of money so to them losing some possessions isn't a big deal, not realising it's a very different experience when you're on min wage.
> 
> ...


ANd Trump. They fucking hate him and never shut up about it. I sometimes think they spend more time on a foreign leader than they do our own.


----------



## Hawaiian roll (Jul 11, 2022)

What do the British middle class have to say about Trump, I'm curious. Do they even still talk about him now? He's already out of office. Unless they just follow the news for entertainment and make fun of him?


whogoesthere said:


> ANd Trump. They fucking hate him and never shut up about it. I sometimes think they spend more time on a foreign leader than they do our own.


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 11, 2022)

gigabyte e9 said:


> What do the British middle class have to say about Trump, I'm curious. Do they even still talk about him now? He's already out of office. Unless they just follow the news for entertainment and make fun of him?


Just the same TDS points. At the moment they're screaming about the Tories not being out.


----------



## whogoesthere (Jul 11, 2022)

gigabyte e9 said:


> What do the British middle class have to say about Trump, I'm curious. Do they even still talk about him now? He's already out of office. Unless they just follow the news for entertainment and make fun of him?


Making fun of him would be an upgrade. Its almost word for word the shit you see on twitter. The whole abortion shit in America is getting spoken about by some people. Its mostly online shit, they just keep getting upset about it.

Tory shit as well as someone said, but it cycle through. These people fucking go insane, swinging from Americas issues and then our own, so its double the amount. 

Best way to annoy them is I tell them I dont even vote. Or I will vote for whoever has the most insane shit on the local ticket (we had a local guy, independent of course, wanted to ban TV and change our flag to that of his mums cat. I did vote for him, thats not a joke, I ticked his box, and said fuck the major parties, this schitzo has a better plan for me).


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 11, 2022)

whogoesthere said:


> we had a local guy, independent of course, wanted to ban TV and change our flag to that of his mums cat. I did vote for him, thats not a joke, I ticked his box, and said fuck the major parties, this schitzo has a better plan for me


I'm with him on the TV ban, but I'm not sure about the cat flag. Is his mum's cat really representative of all the cats of Britain?


----------



## Hyro (Jul 11, 2022)

gigabyte e9 said:


> What do the British middle class have to say about Trump, I'm curious. Do they even still talk about him now? He's already out of office. Unless they just follow the news for entertainment and make fun of him?




Yes he still to this day gets brought up, they also desperately wanted Boris to be their Trump even though he's a really Milquetoast conservative.


----------



## Hawaiian roll (Jul 11, 2022)

Hyro said:


> View attachment 3480210
> Yes he still to this day gets brought up, they also desperately wanted Boris to be their Trump even though he's a really Milquetoast conservative.


What's with the costumes


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 11, 2022)

I don't know how this is possible, since all British are lower class.


----------



## Hyro (Jul 11, 2022)

gigabyte e9 said:


> What's with the costumes


They're L*ndoners


----------

